# New Atlas 12" Commercial



## roadie33 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just saw this up on Ebay if anyone is looking for a New American made Lathe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEVER-USED-...4-CRAFTSMAN-/221863735584?hash=item33a81bf120


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks like a good deal if it don't get bid out of sight. I'd buy it if I didn't have the lathe I have now. Over the china crap oh yes. In a heartbeat. Dern shame my lathe don't need replacing. Notice I'm trying to talk myself into it. No no no you have enough.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 1, 2015)

new????


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 1, 2015)

More technically correct, it is NOS.  And hasn't apparently been stored under ideal conditions.  However, the bed appears to be rust free.  And that's pretty cheap for an unused 3996.  When it was made in 1976, Sears was selling their version for $1699.99.  According to one online inflation calculator, that's $7130.22 in August, 2015.  So that's a $4630.23 discount for a little rust and a few missing minor accessories and manuals and cleaning up a little rust that is almost all hidden inside the cabinet anyway.  As I recall, in 1980 mine came with a 1978 MOLO, parts manual, two 2MT dead centers, 2MT x 3MT sleeve, and a square socket wrench for the carriage lock and compound swivel bolts.  Apparently I got a bargain as I only paid about $2000 in 1980, not counting all of the accessories that I bought.  No wonder Clausing quit making them in 1981.  They lost about $450 on mine.


----------



## roadie33 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just checked and no bids on the lathe yet.


----------



## roadie33 (Sep 2, 2015)

Relisted and lowered the price $300


----------

